# Specs contradictions



## 69Rixter (Oct 15, 2013)

Happy Turkey Day:

A friend brought his Alcatel Fierce to me for some help. After trolling the web and not finding the answer(s) I needed, I looked up his phone's specs. Well, there are large discrepancies between his phone and the phone's specs. Looked up Alcatel Fierce specs in GSMArena. This phone is through Metro PCS. Help me out and explain this to me ???
THANX:
*Rick*


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

The metroPCS web site list the specifications for at least two different versions of ALCATEL Fierce phones. You may want to double check on the exact model your friend has.

https://www.metropcs.com/phones/details/alcatel-onetouch-fierce/610214634436.html#!#1

https://www.metropcs.com/shop/phones/details/Alcatel-FIERCE-4/610214648136


----------



## 69Rixter (Oct 15, 2013)

Re: *cwwozniak:*

Thanks for replying. Well, this just keeps getting weirder. Neither link you provided had the same specs his phone has. I'm wondering what Metro PCS has done, and why, to the phone he has. His phone has only 1.8 Gb internal storage and is running Nougat 7.0. I could not get it to "show up" on the computer...I thought I might need to D/l some drivers for it, but even that didn't help. I don't know what's been done to this phone, but it has rendered it almost useless! Next, I'll try to get into the phone's "BIOS" and try to find exactly what the thing is.
Stay Sharp:
*Rick*


----------

